# Code 10 bei Onboardnetzweradapter



## Seppster85 (25. April 2010)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich habe mir am Freitag ein neues Board geholt da ich auf Quadcore gewechselt hab und mein altes board damit überhaupt nich klar kam.
Lief auch alles super bisher. 
Als ich heute morgen den rechner angemacht hab und er dann hochgefahren war bemerkte ich das ich keine internetverbindung mehr hab. 
Ich hab dann im Gerätemanager nachgeschaut und da war vor dem Netzwerkadapter ein gelbes ausrufezeichen und bei eigenschaften steht da 
"Das Gerät kann nicht gestartet werden. (Code 10)"

Habe die Treiber schon neu drauf gemacht, ohne Wirkung.
Hab im BIOS den Adapter mal aus und wieder an gemacht, auch keine Wirkung.
Habe auch mal eine alte Netzwerkkarte reingebaut, selber Fehler wie mit der onboardkarte (Code 10)

Weiß jemand wie ich das wieder hinbiegen kann? 

Hier mein System:
Board: Gigabyte GA-P43-ES3G
CPU: Intel C2Quad E9300
Graka: XFX GeForce 7950X²
Sound: Realtek onboard
LAN: Realtek onboard (hier ist der fehler Code 10)
RAM: 4GB OCZ 800er
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit

Es sind keine weiteren Karten in den PCI Slots drin da ich ja immer onboard nutze.

MfG Seppster85


----------



## riedochs (26. April 2010)

Könnte helfen: "CODE 10" - Fehler bei div. Geräten - WinBoard - Die Windows Community


----------



## Seppster85 (26. April 2010)

Hi,

danke für deine Antwort.
Hilft mir leider nich so viel. In dem Link zu dem forum, der hat einen laptop, mit anderer hardware... 

hab heute komplett formatiert, xp und windows 7 neu drauf gemacht, ohne erfolg. alle onboard geräte funzen, außer netzwerk. wieder code 10.

das komische ist es ging ja freitag und samstag. dann nachts hatte ich einen bluescreen in windows 7... naja, am nächsten morgen ging internet nich mehr, seit dem code 10...

gibt es noch ideen? werd mal bei den bios updates gucken, aber ich glaub da gabs nix spezielles.
neue treiber halfen auch nich.


----------



## riedochs (26. April 2010)

Starte mal ohne eingestecktes Kabel. Alternativ könntest du alles nicht gebrauchte an Komponenten (Serielle Anschlüsse usw.) im Bios deaktivieren.


----------



## Seppster85 (26. April 2010)

Starten ohne das das Kabel steckt hab ich schon versucht. geht leider nich. immernoch code 10. 
die seriellen ports sind im bios auch schon deaktivert.
nur der onboard sound und eben die netzwerkkarte sind aktiviert.
werd mal im bios schauen ob ich noch was finde was helfen könnte.
wie gesagt, im rechner selber sind keine weiteren karten drin, außer grafikkarte.

meld mich dann nochmal.


----------



## Seppster85 (26. April 2010)

Also es hat nix gebracht. es gibt nix mehr was ich noch deaktivieren könnte.
werd dann evtl mal die netzwerkkarte von dem rechner wo ich grad on bin versuchen. evtl ist ja die onboard UND die karte die ich getestet hab defekt... mal schaun.

könnter der bluescreen schuld sein? konnte leider nich lesen was da stand...

EDIT: Hab auch mal versucht mit einer Linux Live CD was rauszufinden, aber leider auch kein erfolg, internet geht auch dort nicht.
Was ich noch gelesen hab ist das bei einem User der mit dem Board auch so probleme hatte ein bios update geholfen hat. werd das gleich mal versuchen. wenn das auch nicht hilft.... ja dann... hab ich wohl pech.
naja also bis dann.


----------



## riedochs (27. April 2010)

Erfolg gehabt mit dem BIOS update?


----------



## Seppster85 (27. April 2010)

Hallo riedochs

Ja ich hatte Erfolg mit dem Biosupdate. Habe das genommen was ich auch in dem Beitrag gelesen hatte und es ging dann nach dem Neustart gleich ohne Probleme.
Danke nochmal für deine Hilfe 

mfg seppster85


----------



## riedochs (27. April 2010)

Muss man nicht verstehen.


----------

